# Mount Round Top



## fightheheathens (Oct 9, 2009)

Hiked to the top of Mount Round Top.
Its 10,381 ft tall and just south of lake tahoe in California

















Mount Round Top











view from the top


----------



## Peter42 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, youre pics are not allowed to show, that they are allways to dark.
Except the first one they are not amazing to see, to much of details are dying to black.
I think, thats the reason, why no answer was written, look and forget by our members.

greetings peter


----------



## Big (Oct 25, 2009)

Peter42 said:


> Sorry, youre pics are not allowed to show, that they are allways to dark.
> Except the first one they are not amazing to see, to much of details are dying to black.
> I think, thats the reason, why no answer was written, look and forget by our members.
> 
> greetings peter


Not allowed to show? Who determines what pictures are allowed or not (besides the mods)? 

I think your pictures are great... I love the contrast differences.


----------



## DReali (Oct 25, 2009)

I LOVE contrast and therefore love the shots. 1&5 are exceptional. My only criticism is #2,  the sky is phenomenal but the horizon is off.


----------



## Peter42 (Oct 25, 2009)

Im sorry, i do not meant allowed to show, i meant amazing to show, sorry to you readers. Sometimes i need assistance in english speak, ok.
But now someane answered the Images, thats what i want to get in reaction.
Sorry again, i´m German and more familiar with french.

greetings peter


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 29, 2009)

wow...that was insulting.....
i can take criticism....but....telling me i shouldnt show my pictures here is rude, regardless of what language you speak. I lived in germany and im familiar enough with german to know that what you said is rude in german too...



I realize that my style is very contrasty and dark and often it is too dark for the likes of others. Its my style. i really dont care if you like it or not.
I post my pictures here to share with others, im not looking for validation. if you have something to say that would help me, i will consider it. For example. Yes, taking a second look at the second picture, i agree that i did a crappy job on the bottom half and its not level.  I dont even like the last picture, but i dont want to say i hiked to the top of a mountain and then not post a picture from the top. 

Lots of amazing photographers post here, posts move fast and i dont really feel bad if no one responds. If they arent good enough to get response, they arent. no big deal.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 29, 2009)

fightheheathens said:


> wow...that was insulting.....
> i can take criticism....but....telling me i shouldnt show my pictures here is rude, regardless of what language you speak. I lived in germany and im familiar enough with german to know that what you said is rude in german too...


I took it to mean that he was saying that they're so dark they can't be seen well or easily, and it just translated badly.  I don't think he meant they shouldn't be shown nor meant to offend.


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 29, 2009)

I also think they're too dark.  To each their own though.


----------

